# RG 59/u vs. RG 6/u...is there a big difference??



## quickfire

 http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


vs.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


I'm going to buy 10 sets of one or the other.....My longest run will be about 20 feet the other 9 will only be 3ft sets....i have an HDA1 HDDVD player,D* H20 HD receiver,Digital Stream OTA HD receiver,Sony 995 Mega DVD changer..with other HD receivers thru my home...I dont want to spend the extra money for the Premium set of component cables if they will not result in better picture quality,but if they do I'll buy them in a second!


OR would I be better off getting the RG 59/u cables..I have one set already and their very well constructed and seem to do a great job with my H20 D* receiver.....any info will be appreciated!!!!


----------



## AV Doogie

You will probably not see much difference in short runs.


----------



## philo77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV Doogie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You will probably not see much difference in short runs.



I agree. RG6 is generally for in-wall (i.e. longer) runs. The RG59 may flex better in tight spaces, since it's a bit thinner.


----------



## CJO

You won't see any difference between them at that distance.


CJ


----------



## quickfire

Thanks guys for the replys...I placed an order for 11 sets of the RG 59/u component cables it would have cost me about $190.00 for the RG 6/u cables.....but now I have a total of around $83.00 spent on the RG 59/u cables!


Thats alot of money saved!










p.s.......With the money saved I could afford to take the wife out to McDonalds and Super size her!!!!!







.....lol.....lmao


----------



## Person99

I tested a 25' run of the monoprice premium component cables. Belden 1694A based cables did better. I won't use the monoprice analog cables for long runs.


Dave


----------



## CJO

How did you decide that the 1694a cables did better?


CJ


----------



## jreedar




> Quote:
> I tested a 25' run of the monoprice premium component cables. Belden 1694A based cables did better. I won't use the monoprice analog cables for long runs.



So are you saying that the 'PREMIUM 3-RCA Component Video Coaxial RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm Cable' from monoPrice isn't any good? How did you do your testing? Just curious since other have raved about how well it preforms at any length.


----------



## Greg_R

I saw differences with RGBHV transmissions at 30ft lengths and higher at 960p. Component and other formats use less bandwidth and thus may not need the additional gauge of RG-6. For audio RG-59 is overkill.


----------



## Person99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jreedar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So are you saying that the 'PREMIUM 3-RCA Component Video Coaxial RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm Cable' from monoPrice isn't any good? How did you do your testing? Just curious since other have raved about how well it preforms at any length.



Yes.


The test display was a Zenith Pro 1200 X (Barco Cine 8 Onyx) PJ to a 106" dalite screen. The test sources were a Moto 6416, JVC 30K, and LG LDA511 (upscaling via component). Each of these sources drove a 25' component cable to a high quality tcoder which had a 1.5' VGA -> 5 BNC breakout cable. Tests were also done with RCA to BNC adapters to use the component connection to my PJ (although the external transcoder is better, but I just tried this for fun). In these test set ups, Belden 1694A outperformed the monoprice component cable. YMMV.


With a less detailed or smaller display or shorter runs, I have no doubt that many would not see a difference and it may not be perceptable, but it was here. I'm not a cable snob thinking you need super silver cable this or anything like that. In fact, I've not found anything that beats Belden 1694A regardless of price. These just didn't do as well. Softer picture.


Dave


----------



## kim77512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jreedar
> 
> So are you saying that the 'PREMIUM 3-RCA Component Video Coaxial RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm Cable' from monoPrice isn't any good? How did you do your testing? Just curious since other have raved about how well it preforms at any length.





> Quote:
> Yes.
> 
> 
> The test display was a Zenith Pro 1200 X (Barco Cine 8 Onyx) PJ to a 106" dalite screen. The test sources were a Moto 6416, JVC 30K, and LG LDA511 (upscaling via component). Each of these sources drove a 25' component cable to a high quality tcoder which had a 1.5' VGA -> 5 BNC breakout cable. Tests were also done with RCA to BNC adapters to use the component connection to my PJ (although the external transcoder is better, but I just tried this for fun). In these test set ups, Belden 1694A outperformed the monoprice component cable. YMMV.
> 
> 
> With a less detailed or smaller display or shorter runs, I have no doubt that many would not see a difference and it may not be perceptable, but it was here. I'm not a cable snob thinking you need super silver cable this or anything like that. In fact, I've not found anything that beats Belden 1694A regardless of price. These just didn't do as well. Softer picture.
> 
> 
> Dave



I'm Sean with Monoprice, Inc. I would like to comment on Person99's posting saying that our RG-6 component cable performed worse than Belden 1694A based cables.


First of all, I have sent him PM and asked what type and length cable you have bought from Monoprice. His reply was:


"These were ordered 2 or 3 months ago. When I ordered it, I thought you only sold RG59 just the connectors different, but the only ones I've found on the site with metal ends are the RG6 so I'm not sure if RG59 or RG6."


I was trying to get his order number but couldn't. Based on his reply, the component cable he has bought from us, is RG-59u component cable with metal connector, because we have started offering our RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm with heavy shielding cable since 7/6/2006. Of course, RG-59u component cable may be underperformed comparing to RG-6 75Ohm component cable if length of cable gets longer, depending on what equipments you have.


I dare to compare our RG-6 heavy shielded Component cable with any other RG-6 component cables in the market including Belden 1694A based component cable.


For those who'd like to testdrive our RG-6 component cable, I am willing to offer two(2) Free samples including free shipping. Please PM me with lists of equipments one has including cable lengthes (Closed).


Thanks alot, AVS Members who have been supporting Monoprice!


Best regards,


Sean Lee

Monoprice, Inc.


----------



## Person99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kim77512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm Sean with Monoprice, Inc. I would like to comment on Person99's posting saying that our RG-6 component cable performed worse than Belden 1694A based cables.



Yes, I've PMed with Sean. It seems that I bought the "premium" cable a few months ago when it was not so "premium" and was actually RG59. It seems the "premium" is now RG6. I still liked the Belden RG59 better then the "premium" RG59 cable from monoprice, but did not have equal lengths to compare so cannot definately say one way or the other.


Given that the new "premium" cable is still pretty cheap, I'll probably buy one of their new "premium" cables to test and update when I get it.


Dave


----------



## Person99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kim77512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was trying to get his order number but couldn't.



With regard to this, I asked you how I would find it since I don't have receipt with me and if you could look it up from my email addy. You still have not answered.


Dave


----------



## CJO

Sean, that is a great offer. I don't think I'll ask for a pair myself as I'm still a few months away from moving into my new house, but it will be interesting to see the outcome.


CJ


----------



## kim77512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Person99*  /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I still liked the Belden RG59 better then the "premium" RG59 cable from monoprice, but did not have equal lengths to compare so cannot definately say one way or the other.
> 
> 
> Dave



I think I must admit that Belden makes good quality cable as we all know. Even though it is not fair to compare our low-priced RG-6 component cable and high-priced Belden based cable, I still dare Dave and other sample tester to compare them. However, for the price you need to pay for Belden based component cable and for the money you pay for ours, I'm sure that our cable is also well worth for your hard-earned money you need to pay for it.


(Sample tester group has now been closed.) I wish you all test our cable without any preconceived opinions which may not be able to be controlled.


Regards,


Sean


----------



## Ericglo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kim77512* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think I must admit that Belden makes good quality cable as we all know. Even though it is not fair to compare our low-priced RG-6 component cable and high-priced Belden based cable, I still dare Dave and other sample tester to compare them. However, for the price you need to pay for Belden based component cable and for the money you pay for ours, I'm sure that our cable is also well worth for your hard-earned money you need to pay for it.
> 
> 
> So far, I have 6 sample tester PMed me (I'll keep updating this number here.). I wish you all test our cable without any preconceived opinions which may not be able to be controlled.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Sean



Sean,

A top notch high end pj like a CRT may need the extra performance of the best cables. It doesn't mean we want to spend the money on high priced cables at $300 a foot. I know CRTers are mostly about price/performance. If there is no advantage to be had from a more expensive cable than yours, then this group will be all over it. No offense to the less expensive digital crowd or smaller RPTV displays, but underperforming cables may not show any differences in their set ups. I will have a NEC XG135LC with a Crescendo transcoder hooked to HR10-250 next week. Right now, the NEC is hooked up to DTC-100. I am trying to figure out if the issues I am seeing in the image are the cables or the source.


Anyway, I look forward to the feedback. I guess I might as well throw my hat into the ring.


Ericglo


----------



## snknby

I'm up for the test. I bought the RG59 25' component cables from monoprice back in April. My equipment:


Panny 900U

106" Screen 17' throw

25' cable run

HD-Tivo component

OPPO DVD 971 HDMI

HD STB component


I still have the drywall cable run open in the ceiling to the projector so I'll give these a good comparison. I was worried I may need better quality cables with a 25' run.


Thanks Sean! Can't beat that for customer service










-BB


----------



## IronForge

Hate to revive an older thread, but anyone have results from "testing" ?


----------



## BelowAverageJoe

I should be posting my test results in a day or so. I compared 10 sets of component cables, but I'm editing a bit to try to make the post as short as possible.


----------



## indil377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Person99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> The test display was a Zenith Pro 1200 X (Barco Cine 8 Onyx) PJ to a 106" dalite screen. The test sources were a Moto 6416, JVC 30K, and LG LDA511 (upscaling via component). Each of these sources drove a 25' component cable to a high quality tcoder which had a 1.5' VGA -> 5 BNC breakout cable. Tests were also done with RCA to BNC adapters to use the component connection to my PJ (although the external transcoder is better, but I just tried this for fun). In these test set ups, Belden 1694A outperformed the monoprice component cable. YMMV.
> 
> 
> With a less detailed or smaller display or shorter runs, I have no doubt that many would not see a difference and it may not be perceptable, but it was here. I'm not a cable snob thinking you need super silver cable this or anything like that. In fact, I've not found anything that beats Belden 1694A regardless of price. These just didn't do as well. Softer picture.
> 
> 
> Dave



What high quality transcoder?


----------



## BelowAverageJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IronForge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hate to revive an older thread, but anyone have results from "testing" ?



Sorry it's taken so long. I finally finished and posted the results in a new thread - "Component cable comparisons". Hope we see some other tester's results, too.


----------



## wcaughey

I used one of these component splitters to split the output of my ViP622 sat. box.


This wasn't working correctly though, there was a picture but some crazy blurring or ghosting (I'm not really sure how to describe it, but it wasn't colored incorrectly, as if the blue and green was reversed).


Is this an element of the monoprice splitter or what? I'll try a different cable output in a bit, but I'm a little dissapointed so far...


any ideas?


----------



## wcaughey

ah, ok - note to self:


when using this splitter and plugging in cables to both outputs, be sure the 100 ft end is actually plugged into something before evaluating picture issues on the other output.


It turns out that with a 100ft component run, there was random interferons (yes, I like like the word "interferons") being introduced into the signal and causing issues with the other output. I ran the 100ft component cable back to the TV and plugged it into another component input. BAM - no more crazy picture blurring/ghosting.


Just a future heads up for anyone who accidentally runs into this problem


----------



## Chu Gai

Where is this thread, "Component cable comparisons"?


----------



## BelowAverageJoe

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...37#post8545437 


It's pretty old. Last summer, Monoprice sent a few of us some long component cables to evaluate. This thread was my comparison between theirs and 9 or 10 other sets.


I never saw any of the other participants results, but I'm curious if their conclusions differed from mine.


----------



## Chu Gai

I read the link. Thanks. You give no model or part numbers for the cables which doesn't allow for a reader to get any kind of a handle on the actual cable construction (solid vs braided, etc.). As to why you would choose copper over steel as part of your evaluation is beyond me given that that's a CATV application where signals start at approximately 50 MHz. It'd also be nice if you'd included the actual measurements since you ran them. Water under the bridge I guess.


----------



## indil377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greg_R* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw differences with RGBHV transmissions at 30ft lengths and higher at 960p. Component and other formats use less bandwidth and thus may not need the additional gauge of RG-6. For audio RG-59 is overkill.



We've ran RGBHV at lengths of 100' on Canare RG59. No problems at all. We've also ran RGBHV using 5 pieces of Liberty Cable and Wire RG59. Still no problems.


----------



## Hawk2007

I'm in the process of buying several component and digital audio (coaxial and toslink) cables from monoprice. I'm looking at cable lengths of about 12 feet to give me the flexibility I need if I one day move my equipment farther away from the TV. Plus, I would ideally like to only buy this stuff once, rather than buying it, and then upgrading it to better gauge wires in the future.


I know some above have mentioned that in short runs, it makes no difference, but, how short is "short"?



In terms of component at 12 feet, does RG-59 versus RG-6 make a difference?


How about for digital coaxial audio, does the RG-59 differ from RG-6 at 12 feet?


----------



## indil377




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hawk2007* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of buying several component and digital audio (coaxial and toslink) cables from monoprice. I'm looking at cable lengths of about 12 feet to give me the flexibility I need if I one day move my equipment farther away from the TV. Plus, I would ideally like to only buy this stuff once, rather than buying it, and then upgrading it to better gauge wires in the future.
> 
> 
> I know some above have mentioned that in short runs, it makes no difference, but, how short is "short"?
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of component at 12 feet, does RG-59 versus RG-6 make a difference?
> 
> 
> How about for digital coaxial audio, does the RG-59 differ from RG-6 at 12 feet?



No. You will be fine.


----------



## dimond

Sean wrote :

****************************************

I was trying to get his order number but couldn't. Based on his reply, the component cable he has bought from us, is RG-59u component cable with metal connector, because we have started offering our RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm with heavy shielding cable since 7/6/2006. Of course, RG-59u component cable may be underperformed comparing to RG-6 75Ohm component cable if length of cable gets longer, depending on what equipments you have.


I dare to compare our RG-6 heavy shielded Component cable with any other RG-6 component cables in the market including Belden 1694A based component cable.


For those who'd like to testdrive our RG-6 component cable, I am willing to offer two(2) Free samples including free shipping. Please PM me with lists of equipments one has including cable lengthes (Closed).


Thanks alot, AVS Members who have been supporting Monoprice!


Best regards,


Sean Lee

Monoprice, Inc.

****************************************


I want to install component cables to several points in my house from a central location and am now confused. I thought RG6 was the answer, but now am confused. As well, another person advised me :


"rg6..will not carry hdtv signals..you must use rg59 (a particular style) hdtv..and it takes 3 per tv, for video only. This is via the component out to component in..i also have in stock a component hdtv splitter..1 in and out to 4 tv's with component in component is red green blue)."


Also, i found the following :


"When should I use RG59 vs. RG6?


RG6 Dual or Quad Shield should not be used for base band applications such as video projectors, plasma TV's, component video, etc. Although it sounds like an ideal solution given all the layers of shielding, RG6 Dual and Quad Shield (RG6DSC and RG6QSC) do not have the correct type of shielding for the applications described above. It is constructed using braided aluminum shields and foil shields. The construction differs between models. The foil shields have an effective range of operation above 50 MHz, making them ideal for rejection of RFI (radio frequency interference) that would affect cable or satellite installations. However, at frequencies below 50 MHz they are ineffective. The RG6 Dual and Quad shield's braiding does not have enough coverage to work well with baseband applications.


High Definition frequencies are typically around 37 MHz. For those lower frequencies, TRIBUTARIES offers an RG59 with an all-copper 95% copper shield (RG59SSC) that is designed to block RFI incursion at base band frequencies. RG59's big brother is an RG6 Single Shield (RG6SSC), which has the same construction as RG59 but uses a thicker center conductor for longer runs and less signal loss. Because of the lack of foil shielding, RG59 should not be used for cable and satellite feeds."


----------------


Sean, and others, would someone have the time to set me straight on these cables or point me some site with more detail. I have been soaking all of this up but am waivering with this new info !


What is the BEST way to distribute HD and component. I could distribute via HDMI pre-built cables (up to about 50 feet), and by component for sets that do not take HD inputs. I am tempted to add my own component connections at the end with a compression tool etc, for ease of install.


There are obviously different types of RG6 cable ... is one preferred for HD distribution or is RG59 the way to go ?


Appreciate any insights you folks may have.


Thanks kindly,

Steve D.


----------



## dimond




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, i found the following :



5th post... see following for link


----------



## dimond

Link to the information on not using RG6 :

www.tributariescable.com/support/faq.php


----------



## whoaru99

If you want about as good as it gets, use RG-6 - as in Belden 1694A.


----------



## whoaru99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dimond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Link to the information on not using RG6 :
> 
> www.tributariescable.com/support/faq.php



It's misleading because not all RG-6 and not all RG-59 cables are constructed as they describe.


Take for instance Belden 1694A. It has a solid copper conductor, a foil shield, and a copper 95% braid shield. As I said in my previous post, Belden 1694A is about as good as it gets for this type of application (and many others).


A RG-59 cable will also work very well in most cases. For that, I'd recommend Belden 1505A. It's basically 1694A's little brother albeit with a little bit higher loss - which is virtually always the case when comparing RG-59 cables to RG-6 cables.


Both 1505A and 1694A are keyed up as "Precision Video Cable for Analog and Digital Applications". Both are truly top-notch cables...


----------

